# Pour l'amour d'un tournesol



## Arlequin (28 Janvier 2009)

voili voilou

j'en rêvais depuis longtemps, je l'ai enfin trouvé

Imac G4 800Mhz  17 pouces (256MoRam, HD 80Go)

Très jolie bestiole

Mais histoire de corser le tout, son écran reste désespérément noir (noir de chez noir ! je ne pense pas à une panne du retro éclairage) ... ben oui, sinon ce ne serait pas amusant

N'ayant jamais eu ce type de machine entre les pattes, je m'en remets donc aux possesseurs d'imac tournesol pour quelques conseils

Comment trouver le coupable ?

Inverter, alim écran, l'écran en lui même, carte graphique ... 

Comment être sûr de la pièce à remplacer ?

**********

check list: 

Le mac s'allume, pas de led allumée sur l'écran (y en a t il seulement une )

Boings au démarrage ok

Le mac monte en target

reset pram effectué

reset pmu effectué

pile chargée à 3,56v

Un test sur écran externe sera effectué dès que j'aurai reçu l'adaptateur mini vga><vga

Si cela fonctionne > quel autre point à vérifier ? 

Si cela ne fonctionne pas > je suppose carte graphique, donc remplacement complet de la carte mère,exact ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Janvier 2009)

si il n'ya pas de led, je pence que c'est l'écran !


----------



## Arlequin (28 Janvier 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> si il n'ya pas de led, je pence que c'est l'écran !



wow, ça c'est du rapide 

bien, poussons ton explication un peu plus loin: 
pourquoi ? cela pourrait tout aussi bien être l'alimentation de l'écran non ? 
la led reçoit elle son jus directement de l'alim à l'allumage ou bien au travers de l'écran pour en confirmer le bon (mauvais) fonctionnement ?


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Janvier 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> cela pourrait tout aussi bien être l'alimentation de l'écran non ?



ah, pour moi, l'alim de l'écran fait parti de l'écran, c'est juste ?


----------



## Arlequin (28 Janvier 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> ah, pour moi, l'alim de l'écran fait parti de l'écran, c'est juste ?



sais pas

je suis en cours de démontage (sans manuel technique, donc je découvre petit à petit les entrailles du bestiau)

mais là, vais faire bouffer les gosses, c'est l'heure :rateau:... suite demain 

merci et bonne soirée


----------



## pismomaniaque (28 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir

Je confirme, la seule led qui existe se met en sevice lors de la suspension d'activité.
 Sur ce type de machine il arrive souvent que ce soit une rupture d'un ou de plusieurs câbles qui soient la cause du problème car l'ensemble passe par le système des doubles rotules et avec l'usage !!!


----------



## pismomaniaque (28 Janvier 2009)

Pour le manuel c'est là, il faut un peu de patience car le doc fait 16,8 Mo
A+

ftp://grijan.cjb.net:21000/macintosh/Manuals/imac.17-inch.pdf


----------



## Arlequin (28 Janvier 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Pour le manuel c'est là, il faut un peu de patience car le doc fait 16,8 Mo
> A+
> 
> ftp://grijan.cjb.net:21000/macintosh/Manuals/imac.17-inch.pdf




downloaded  thanks 



pismomaniaque a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Je confirme, la seule led qui existe se met en sevice lors de la suspension d'activité.



donc retour à la case "départ"



pismomaniaque a dit:


> Sur ce type de machine il arrive souvent que ce soit une rupture d'un ou de plusieurs câbles qui soient la cause du problème car l'ensemble passe par le système des doubles rotules et avec l'usage !!!



ok, vais démonter le bras....merci


----------



## ben206stras (29 Janvier 2009)

Je confirme bien qu'il n'y a pas de LED sur l'écran du Tournesol 17".
L'écran s'allume ou ne s'allume pas, il n'y a pas de lampe témoin.

La carte graphique est intégrée à la carte mère.

Le problème, comme dit pismomaniaque, peut venir d'un fil coupé entre le connecteur situé sur la carte mère et l'écran, pris dans une rotule.

Ou bien simplement que le câble de l'écran, qui monte dans le bras, est pincé et ne transmet plus les information, en second donc, tu peux vérifier le bon état de la gaine des fils de branchement de l'écran, ainsi que l'état de ces fils.

En premier, tu peux vérifier que le connecteur de l'écran est bien connecté sur la carte mère. Il est possible que l'iMac aie été ouvert et que ce connecteur n'aie pas été correctement rebranché.


----------



## ben206stras (29 Janvier 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> ah, pour moi, l'alim de l'écran fait parti de l'écran, c'est juste ?


 
Pour moi, l'alimentation de l'écran fait partie de la carte mère, et non de l'écran.


----------



## Arlequin (29 Janvier 2009)

merci de ta participation

il y a toutefois une led dans l'écran (en bas à gauche) mais sa seule utilité est de clignoter lors de la veille ... bref, inutile pour le moment 

j'ignore si le bras peut se démonter 

en ayant parcouru en vitesse le manuel technique, j'ai plutôt l'impression que je dois démonter tout l'intérieur afin de désolidariser l'écran (et son bras) du corps principal

cela dit je n'en suis plus très loin mais j'hésite à continuer... puisque je n'ai toujours pas pu essayer un écran externe (l'adaptateur est en route, commandé hier)

Toujours dans ce même manuel, dans la section dépannage, écran noir... il est suggéré, avant de remplacer l'écran, de procéder au remplacement de l'inverter ...

z'en pensez quoi ? pour moi l'inverter c'est ce qui gère le rétro éclairge non ?


----------



## ben206stras (29 Janvier 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> il y a toutefois une led dans l'écran (en bas à gauche) mais sa seule utilité est de clignoter lors de la veille ... bref, inutile pour le moment


Désolé, en fait, je suspends jamais l'activité :rose:



Arlequin a dit:


> j'ignore si le bras peut se démonter
> 
> en ayant parcouru en vitesse le manuel technique, j'ai plutôt l'impression que je dois démonter tout l'intérieur afin de désolidariser l'écran (et son bras) du corps principal


C'est tout pile ça, dans le démontage, je m'étais arrêté au changement de l'alimentation. 



Arlequin a dit:


> cela dit je n'en suis plus très loin mais j'hésite à continuer... puisque je n'ai toujours pas pu essayer un écran externe (l'adaptateur est en route, commandé hier)
> 
> Toujours dans ce même manuel, dans la section dépannage, écran noir... il est suggéré, avant de remplacer l'écran, de procéder au remplacement de l'inverter ...
> 
> z'en pensez quoi ? pour moi l'inverter c'est ce qui gère le rétro éclairge non ?


Euh... Bonne question


----------



## Arlequin (29 Janvier 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Désolé, en fait, je suspends jamais l'activité :rose:



pas besoin d'être désolé ... y'a pas d'mal 




ben206stras a dit:


> C'est tout pile ça, dans le démontage, je m'étais arrêté au changement de l'alimentation.



en suis là... ai démonté les deux parties de l'alim... suite dès que j'aurai un peu le temps




ben206stras a dit:


> Euh... Bonne question



n'est ce pas


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2009)

coucou
juste un détail
il y a eu plusieurs manuels imac
( je parle des "service source" officiels de chez l'appeul)

je ne vais pas downloader le pdf du lien
mais si tu as besoin j'en ai 2 versions
car il y  quelques variations ( entre autres coté retro-éclairage)
si besoin tu as mon email


----------



## ben206stras (29 Janvier 2009)

L'inverter, c'est donc la petite carte qui hausse la tension pour le fonctionnement des néons du rétro-éclairage.
Donc, oui, tu supposes bien 

Un petit truc si tu te décides à démonter l'écran, trouvé sur un autre forum :
"_Petit détail par contre : il dit que certains cables doivent être coupés. C'est faux. Il est tout a fait possible de les débrancher en les "dessertissant" du connecteur (celui qui va sur la carte mère) en pliant légèrement le plastique à l'exterieur du connecteur._"

"_Dans les ecrans LCD, il y a le cable video (appele aussi TMDS), qui vehicule l'information graphique, et le cable du retro-eclairage, qui alimente le "inverter" hausseur de tension pour les neons._"

Au autre topic :
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=214671
_"J'ai eu ce problème sur plusieurs iMac tournesol 17" (écran presque noir avec persistance d'un rétroéclairage faible) : cela provient d'un mauvais contact dans la prise video interne. Il faut ouvrir la base (clé torx et graisse thermique à prévoir en refermant), tripoter le connecteur et refermer... _
_Parfois, simplement en connectant un moniteur externe sur la prise miniVGA cela suffit... Parfois la panne revient quelques mois après, il suffit de recommencer. Une autre variante de la panne : l'écran passe en monochrome (tout vert ou tout rose...). Cette panne semble assez fréquente sur les iMac G4 au bout de quelques années..._
_Si tu appercois quand meme qq chose sur l'ecran, c'est le retro-eclairage qui ne marche plus. C'est complexe sur un 20", car il y a plusieurs neons (3, je pense) et un bloc inverter consequent."_

Espérant que ça t'aidera.


----------



## Arlequin (29 Janvier 2009)

toute info est bonne à prendre

merci 

donc, à priori, je ne vais pas me concentrer sur l'inverter

j'espère que cet adaptateur (fait suer apple avec leur connectique didju ! )m'arrivera vite  .. suis comme un gosse avec un nouveau joujou


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2009)

bon courage

vas y avec doigté car tout est monté top précis , ca se joue à quelques millimetres

A titre indicatif ,une fois le SAV officiel,  sur site,  a mis  environ 25 mn pour bien recentrer la carte mère et refermer le mac

( accessoirement a niqué une vis du capot  mais c'est une autre histoire qui a son propre fil que certains ont lu)

---
et écran noir ca peut etre inverterboard comme plein d'autres trucs

d'ailleurs tu devrais  coupler  le mac avec un autre écran juste pour tester si ca vient vraiment de l'écran


----------



## Arlequin (29 Janvier 2009)

ah merde, c'est le SAV qui a niqué cette fameuse vis que te résiste (encore et toujours ...) 

test autre écran dès que possible donc ... 

l'idéal serait évidemment un autre écran imac, mais le seul trouvé après recherche rapide est au US (via ebay)

is qqun a des pièces de rechange, je suis bien sûr preneur ! Y'a pas grand chose sur les petites annonces MacG en ce moment

bonne journée


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2009)

je parle pas de démonter comme pour mettre une autre dalle


mais de tester comme avec_ mac+ 2 e ecran
_
car si c'est la carte mère ou autre qui flanche tu le verras vite
(enfin tu verras rien justement)


----------



## Arlequin (29 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> je parle pas de démonter comme pour mettre une autre dalle
> 
> 
> mais de tester comme avec_ mac+ 2 e ecran
> ...



ça me semble compliqué à mettre en oeuvre

faudrait pourvoir faire tourner le mac désossé ... 

à creuser


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2009)

ce qui se démonte se remonte
( sketch de la mer démontée de Raymond Devos)


----------



## Arlequin (29 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce qui se démonte se remonte
> ( sketch de la mer démontée de Raymond Devos)



certes

je me posais la question de ce test, sans aller plus loin dans le démontage actuel..
Donc, garder le bras et l'écran actuel en place, brancher un autre et refermer ce qui doit l'être pour pouvoir allumer le bestiau

pas longtemps bien entendu, sinon surchauffe du proco

bon, -oldmac-, à force de trainer sur ce sujet, si tu venais apporter ta pierre à l'édifice ?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2009)

le bras 
c'est un truc que je déconseille de démonter sauf si tu vois vraiment une bizarrerie coté cablage


----------



## Arlequin (29 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> le bras
> c'est un truc que je déconseille de démonter sauf si tu vois vraiment une bizarrerie coté cablage



mais pour "voir" l'état des cables, ai pas trop le choix

sauf si tu parles du démontage des rotules et pas uniquement de la désolidarisation de la base


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2009)

si je pensais à désolidarisation de la base j'aurai précisé
je parle de demonter le bras ( ressorts etc, pas facile à REmonter)


----------



## Arlequin (29 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> si je pensais à désolidarisation de la base j'aurai précisé
> je parle de demonter le bras ( ressorts etc, pas facile à REmonter)



ok, on est d'accord

je n'en vois pas non plus l'intérêt, pour autant que les câbles ne soient pas coincés dedans


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2009)

Autre chose interessante à faire  une fois 2 ecran branché

Apple hardware test


----------



## Arlequin (29 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Autre chose interessante à faire  une fois 2 ecran branché
> 
> Apple hardware test



ouaips

et sur la liste aussi (mais là j'anticipe grave) > upgrade ram et changement DD (couine)


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2009)

tant que tu y es, tu peux booster les DEUX emplacements ram ( built-in  ET user slot)

voir les vrais max sur mactracker


----------



## ben206stras (29 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> A titre indicatif ,une fois le SAV officiel, sur site, a mis environ 25 mn pour bien recentrer la carte mère et refermer le mac


Tant que ça ? 
Je l'ai fait deux fois... Et le positionnement ne m'a pris, en tout, que... 40 secondes ! 





pascalformac a dit:


> ( accessoirement a niqué une vis du capot mais c'est une autre histoire qui a son propre fil que certains ont lu)


A oui... En effet, certains ont lu 




			
				pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> tant que tu y es, tu peux booster les DEUX emplacements ram ( built-in ET user slot))


 
Je suis à 512Mo en interne et autant sous la base sur mon tournesol.


Pour ce qui est de faire fonctionner la bête ouverte, je pense que c'est possible, en calant la carte mère et en dévissant le support mobile du connecteur câble de l'écran ainsi qu'en démontant l'alim.

Je peux te confirmer pour avoir mis sous tension en ayant sorti l'alimentation, mais sans rebrancher le DD ni le superdrive, lorsque j'ai regardé les tensions disponibles quand j'ai investigué pour mon passé problème d'alimentation (changée depuis).


----------



## Arlequin (29 Janvier 2009)

ok, je vais voir de ce coté là, merci de la confirmation

autre chose, tant qu'à faire: 

la structure + écran d'un 15 pouces serait elle compatible ?

je vois sur ebay un tournesol "vide", 15 pouces écran fonctionnel 

ce serait trop beau si tout le bouzin pouvait entrer dedans 

oui bon je sais, c'est con de se priver d'un 17p, mais disons que de le pire des cas, pourquoi pas ... hein .... dites ....


----------



## ben206stras (29 Janvier 2009)

Je pense que l'idée du 15 pouces n'est pas mauvaise, car, en tout cas pour l'alim, le nombre de picos du connecteur est identique, il faudrait donc comparer le nombre de picos présents sur les connecteurs des écrans 17 et 15 pouces.


----------



## Arlequin (29 Janvier 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Je pense que l'idée du 15 pouces n'est pas mauvaise, car, en tout cas pour l'alim, le nombre de picos du connecteur est identique, il faudrait donc comparer le nombre de picos présents sur les connecteurs des écrans 17 et 15 pouces.



on verra en temps voulu


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2009)

Attention 
 il y a eu plusieurs variantes dans la gamme, qui en gros est sur le même concept mais avec des petites variations ( en gros il y a eu 3 variantes)
Arlequin regarde , même sur les 2 trucs que je t'ai envoyés on note des petites differences


----------



## Arlequin (29 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Attention
> il y a eu plusieurs variantes dans la gamme, qui en gros est sur le même concept mais avec des petites variations ( en gros il y a eu 3 variantes)
> Arlequin regarde , même sur les 2 trucs que je t'ai envoyés on note des petites differences



j'imprime le tout et je lis


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2009)

même pas besoin

tu regardes les 2 schemas génraux ou montage inverter board


----------



## Arlequin (29 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> même pas besoin
> 
> tu regardes les 2 schemas génraux ou montage inverter board



ça peut toujours servir

et j'aime pas lire un manuel sur écran (espagnol ou non)


----------



## xao85 (29 Janvier 2009)

Bon courage car ces bons vieux tournesol sont vraiment superbes. 
J'en cherche un pour ma part, mais j'aimerai qu'il puisse faire tourner léopard et ça coûte cher sur ebay..


----------



## Arlequin (29 Janvier 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon courage car ces bons vieux tournesol sont vraiment superbes.
> J'en cherche un pour ma part, mais j'aimerai qu'il puisse faire tourner léopard et ça coûte cher sur ebay..



tu as regardé dans les PA ici ? 

ben206stras en vend un


----------



## xao85 (29 Janvier 2009)

C'est un 800 mhz et j'aimerai trouvé un audessus de 867 mhz pour faire tourner léopard.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2009)

tu peux faire tourner leopard sous 867 avec des outils
( c'est déjà évoqué faire une recherche interne  pour le nom du plus connu)


----------



## pismomaniaque (29 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir

Pour ce qui est du changement de l'écran, je suis sûr que cela n'est pas possible sauf à retrouver le même modèle de dalle (mêmes références exactement )


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2009)

je pense qu'arlequin le sait 

d'ailleurs il attend sournoisement que mon tournesol lache
( si si , il s'est déjà positionné dans la liste des charognards en attente)


sauf que 
1- mon mac marche
2- pas sûr que ce soit compatible avec son architecture 800


----------



## Arlequin (29 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> je pense qu'arlequin le sait
> 
> d'ailleurs il attend sournoisement que mon tournesol lache
> ( si si , il s'est déjà positionné dans la liste des charognards en attente)
> ...




délateur 



pascalformac a dit:


> tu peux faire tourner leopard sous 867 avec des outils
> ( c'est déjà évoqué faire une recherche interne  pour le nom du plus connu)



mouais

je reste sceptique

s'il y a une limitation, je pense que ce n'est pas pour rien

Tiger me semble déjà plus qu'assez sur ce genre de bécane

à quoi bon surcharger ce genre d'ordi

(p'tain c'est moi qui viens d'écrire ça :mouais:)


----------



## ben206stras (29 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> je pense qu'arlequin le sait
> 
> d'ailleurs il attend sournoisement que mon tournesol lache
> ( si si , il s'est déjà positionné dans la liste des charognards en attente)
> ...



Tu as oublié un argument qu'Arlequin connait aussi... Les vis


----------



## xao85 (29 Janvier 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> mouais
> 
> je reste sceptique
> 
> ...



Tout à fait daccord! Léopard ne s'exprime que sur des machines de plus de 867mhz avec un bon giga de RAM.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2009)

_leopard s'exprime_
c'est bô le lyrisme des amateurs de tournesols
( normal , hein , sensibles à la forme, certains sont même sensibles à la forme des vis )

une mise au point
je n'évalue pas du tout la pertinence leopard sur un 800
je rappelle simplement que c' est faisable avec l'outil pour
Et de ce que j'ai vu, ca marche


----------



## Arlequin (30 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> _leopard s'exprime_
> c'est bô le lyrisme des amateurs de tournesols
> ( normal , hein , sensibles à la forme, certains sont même sensibles à la forme des vis )
> 
> ...



toutafé

je me permettais juste de compléter et relativiser l'intérêt de la chose


----------



## flotow (30 Janvier 2009)

Je peux m'incruster pour un problème AirPort (sur Tournesol, of course) ?

Bon, je fais bref, au pire, j'ouvrirai un fil a coté.
iMac 700Mhz, Airport (la orange, l'originale, celle qui va pour le modèle quoi :rateau
Il voit ma carte (dans la barre des menus, dans le AHT (qui me dit que c'est ok) et dans les prefs reseaux)
Je peux configurer un reseau machine/machine depuis l'iMac (et les autres le voient de loin (genre deux étages - aussi puissant que la borne - ), mais impossible de le faire se connecter à la LiveBox !
J'ai bien essayé avec un autre routeur de test (j'ai fait B/G/B & G (mixed)) et ca ne donne rien :mouais:

Ah oui, la carte fonctionnait dans le QuickSilver, et l'antenne est bien branchée (j'ai eu peur de l'avoir mal rebranchée après mon nettoyage)
Ah oui, pour le nettoyage, non, je n'ai rien endommagé (pas de contact materiel, cables rebranchés... de toute facon, pour être clair, si j'avais cassé quelque chose il ne verrai pas la carte &/ il ne me permettrai pas de creer un réseau...)
Ah oui, elle tourne en 10.4.11.

Je cherche aussi le Pro Keyboard (blanc) qui va avec  J'ai fait tombé le mien en allant au magasin de bricolage 

Pour Léopard, sur un 800 avec de la RAM, ca devrait tourner comme un Tiger avec de la RAM. La puissance de la machine limitant les applications pouvant tourner correctement. Léopard Web+Mail+iTunes (ah non, lui il est banni pour la ram ) ça tourne bien  (je le fait tourner sur un 933Mhz, c'est limite limite pour les specs et pas de blem' )


----------



## flotow (31 Janvier 2009)

Bah finalement, j'ai "résolu" mon problème. C'est la carte. J'ai essayé avec une autre carte que l'on m'a prêté, et ça fonctionne (la nouvelle hein, pas la mienne ) !
Et puis, aucun espoir de faire un quelconque reset, les problèmes AirPort sont résolus par "échange auprès d'Apple" pour quelqu'un sous garantie...
Bref :mouais:
Vous pouvez reprendre votre discussion :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (9 Février 2009)

Me voilà de retour

et tout dépité

ai testé avec écran externe > rien ne sort (ou rien n'entre, tout dépend de quel coté on regarde :rateau

Mais, un doute m'envahit: l'écran externe, sur un tournesol, se met il automatiquement en miroir ? car s'il faut passer par l'OS pour l'activer, mon test est donc inutile...

pascalounet, tu m'fais un test rapidos stp :love:

marrrrchiiiii


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2009)

je n'en ai aucune idée , jamais utilisé des ecrans externes sur le tournesol


----------



## Arlequin (10 Février 2009)

m'bécile.... l'adaptateur est neuf et n'ai pas osé "forcer" > il n'était pas bien enfiché 

donc, voilou, je vais entâmer le démontage de l'écran et de son cablage ...

suite prochainement :rateau:


----------



## ben206stras (10 Février 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> m'bécile.... l'adaptateur est neuf et n'ai pas osé "forcer" > il n'était pas bien enfiché


Ah c'est malin ça 



Arlequin a dit:


> donc, voilou, je vais entâmer le démontage de l'écran et de son cablage ...
> 
> suite prochainement :rateau:


Et c'est reparti pour un tour 

Ah... Si jamais ma seconde machine tombe en panne, mais pas l'écran, hien , je ne saurai pas te le dire, elle est vendue


----------



## Emmanuel94 (10 Février 2009)

Mais j'avoue que je lorgne sur des beaux tournesols d'occasion, malheureusement pour moi mon épouse ne partage pas mon amour...

je pense que je vais devoir patienter encore un peu avant d'en faire l'acquisition


----------

